# ARGENTINA - 2011 COPA AMERICA



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

Buenos Aires , Estadio Antonio Vespucio Liberti , 57,921





















Cordoba , Estadio Mario Alberto Kempes , 46,083





















Mendoza , Estadio Mundialista Malvinas Argentinas , 40,268 





















La Plata , Estadio Ciudad de La Plata 53,000 (36,000 seats) 





















Santa Fe , Estadio Brigadier General Estanislao López , 33,548 





















San Juan , Estadio del Bicentenario , 25,286 





















San Salvador de Jujuy , Estadio 23 de Agosto , 23,000 





















Salta , Estadio Padre Ernesto Martearena , 20,408






















if you want to see stadia pictures of 2011 Copa America including World Stadiums , Please visit below URL.


http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BIE/97


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ There's certainly some very outdated stadiums in that list. I'm guessing a major overhaul of the football stadiums in Argentina will only take place once the country gets to host another World Cup?


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Very Ugly stadia. But i guess good enough for copa.


----------



## fermone04 (Feb 19, 2009)

^^hno:This last stadium is awful I can not believe they are considering this one for and important tournament like Copa American but oh well the most important thing is the game:bash: but OMG!!! Awfulness is short


----------



## martin_FL (Jun 25, 2011)

:bash:


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

fermone04 said:


> ^^hno:This last stadium is awful I can not believe they are considering this one for and important tournament like Copa American but oh well the most important thing is the game:bash: but OMG!!! Awfulness is short


Actually, the Copa America is the most important tournament in the continent.


----------



## dududuarte (Jul 10, 2010)

And what about these stadiums?


----------



## Sky_devil (May 27, 2011)

^^ Shity stadiums. There are better Stadiums in Argentina but I just don't understand why they chose these.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

La Plata stadium is fantastic, a World Cup level. But the others are too simple.
Were is Mar del Plata? They host the World Cup and PANAM games but is out of Copa América?


----------



## Buffalo Soldier (Jun 13, 2009)

Some really great stadiums (and some not so great)


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

What about Independiente and Boca stadium? Why are they not selected as hosts?


----------



## dfarfan (Apr 27, 2011)

LADEN said:


> Very Ugly stadia. But i guess good enough for copa.


coincido!!!! los jugadores de europa ni quieren venir a jugar esta copa!!! solo algunos paises le dan importancia verdadera!!! a la semana del q gano la copa ni se acuerdan quien fue!!! los estadios es lo suficiente para este evento, en ediciones anteriores en peru, paraguay y otros, los estadios eran peores q estos!!!


----------



## Vicman (May 28, 2007)

Ugliesssss lol :nuts: What´s up with the argentinian stadiums???? In all South America??? I really dislike them, only the River Plate and La Plata´s stadiums are the best.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

They did not choose the great massive beautiful stadiums becuase they all reside in Buenos Aires, they wanted to spread them out, Although even then, they could have choose great stadiums! Where was Rosario?


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Argentina : Bolivia*
















l


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

40,000 People packed in that stadium walking out disappointed.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah strange selection of stadiums. Argentina is my favourite stadium country in Latin America, only rivaled by Mexico.
In Mexico the stadiums are (much) more up to date, but the atmosfere and ´strange´ stadium shapes in Argentina I realy like. Sure there allmost all old peaces of sh.., but gives history to it also. 
They could have done much better with this selection of stadiums.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bezzi said:


> La Plata stadium is fantastic, a World Cup level. But the others are too simple.
> Were is Mar del Plata? They host the World Cup and PANAM games but is out of Copa América?


I like la Plata for it´s original shape, but it misses history and atmosphere mop. Plus I am not a real fan of the new roof.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

hno: If you take a look at the stadiums hosting the last 3-4 (and next) European Championships you can only be amazed of the difference between UEFA and the rest of the world.... If a country like Ukraine or Poland (with no real tradition in fooball, and not major economic powers) can build some extraordinary stadiums, why couldn't Argentina do it??? :dunno: I think that the standards there are just too low...



skaP187 said:


> I like la Plata for it´s original shape, but it misses history and atmosphere mop. Plus I am not a real fan of the new roof.


What's original about it?? It's basically just a big hole dug in the ground (where the stands are placed on) and covered by a big ass tent, in the form of a circus... :nuts:


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's all about competition and rewards (stick and carrot ) - also known as incentive - and hence the different dynamics of the two regions. 

UEFA can set high standards because a) the competition is intense between nations, which is further complemented by a significant number of very wealthy states; b) the rewards are high (large influx of visitors to boost local economy). Much of the former is also related to the fact that the clubs in a number of countries have their own motivation to build bigger and better stadia, again due to competition and rewards. 

(Even then, this has only really been the case recently, since the 90s at the earliest.)

The Copa America only had 10 potential hosts none of which are massively wealthy (expect maybe Brazil and Venezuela, although they're not at, say, German levels) and all of whom have a badly organised club game were the majority of grounds are rented from local government bodies. Also, the timing and and organisation of the tournament massively devalued it until recently compared to the Euros, meaning potential rewards were much lower; if you devalue a sporting competition you reduce its potential audience. 

Now, at least, they've fixed the latter problem by making a 4 year tournament held at just the right time - a year after the world cup and some time before qualification takes place. 

The competition between potential hosts though is still too low though (and rewards not quite high enough, although improving). If it is true that from 2016 onwards it becomes a 16-team Copa Americas with 6 sides from CONCACAF that could help, not least because Mexico, the US and Canada would hugely intensify the competition for a hosting perspective and the possibility of an influx of people from those countries would improve the reward side.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

MS20 said:


> I don't read Spanish, so you'll have to sum up what you just posted.


I'd be obliged. 

The people involved in making this a reality are Nicolas Leoz, CONMEBOL President, and Eugenio Figueredo for CONMEBOL. For CONCACAF, you have Rafael Salguero and Alfredo Hawitt, CONCACAF interim president, but the person who seems to be the most behind this idea and is a very important factor for getting this going is Justino Compean, the FMF president, who seems to be the front runner for president of CONCACAF in the upcoming elections.

The points.

-The plan is to have one tournament for both Confederations of 16 teams. 10 CONMEBOL and 6 CONCACAF. Mexico and the US would qualify automatically, with 3 coming out of the Central American championship and 1 from the Caribbean. The only issue somewhat is where to stick Canada, so they can qualify. They could probably go in with the seven Central American countries for an 8 team tournament.

-The 2015 tourney would be in the US because that is the biggest cash cow of them all. Groups would be placed in certain zones of the US to maximize attendance. The author implies that it will also be set up in a way to have a US vs Mexico semi and a Brazil vs Argentina semi, therefore a CONCACAF vs CONMEBOL final. He also goes to say that even though the brackets can be set up for this scenario, it doesn't mean it will happen. This will guarantee sold out stadiums which apparently in the Gold Cup brought in 2-6 million dollars per game

-According to Rafael Salguero, CONCACAF ambassador to FIFA, this tournament would be recognized and backed by FIFA as an official tournament, to guarantee the best players for this mini World Cup. (this is huge)

-The Confederations Cup slots would be determined as so. The champion would automatically get their respective confederations slot. If Brazil is the champion than they would be CONMEBOL's representative or if Mexico is the champion they would be CONCACAF's. To determine the representative for the confederation which is left, the two highest placed countries would play a game to see who goes to the confederation cup (more games more money) For example if Brazil won the final vs Mexico, then Mexico would play another game against the CONCACAF team that went the furthest in the tourney.

- Television rights. Different companies own the rights for CO and CA, but the Author seems to think this would be no problem to figure out, due to the magnitude of money that would come in.

Salguero commented that this plan is not new and had been in the works before, but Warner was the reason why this never happened.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well listen, I'm sold. But will Brazil be willing to hand over 2015? It would be far more lucrative for them to host the Copa again instead of just participating in one in the US. 

And, the one other thing is what the previous poster mentioned, regarding US grassroots being funded by the Gold Cup. Seeing as the US wouldn't be able to host every Copa America, how would they account for that potential loss of income?


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

A few points:

1) Brazil has actually been angling to switch Copa America for 2015 with Chile, and the US entering the picture may be their opportunity to finally do so. Some in their federation think it's a bridge too far with the 2013 CC, 2014 WC, and 2016 Olympics.

2) "Grassroots" football is funded by the revenues from the television contracts and ticket sales that go directly back to the federation. All federations share in this revenue stream. The income I believe you're referring to is the tourism dollars (which do NOT funnel back to the federations). And yes, the US tourism industry would not benefit if they don't host the tournament. But the USSF would benefit whether the tournament was staged in the US or Peru.

3) The reason why this is being looked at so seriously is that the television rights will almost assuredly skyrocket by involving the North American markets, especially because of the quality/name recognition of the teams, as well as the time zone. Together, the two tournaments can leverage a MUCH more lucrative television rights deal, and that makes it a winner for everyone.

4) This would guarantee FIFA a major tournament every summer (World Cup, CA, Euros, CC)


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Why they played this tournament in winter?


----------



## Flake13 (Dec 4, 2009)

Looking Copa on TV I had one question. Why goal on some stadiums (Jujui and some other which I do not remember) have metalic net?


----------



## monse_bcn (Jul 11, 2011)

close this thread Zzzzzz bad america cup.... 2011.... ZZZZZ


----------



## El Cholo (Jul 19, 2008)

monse_bcn said:


> close this thread Zzzzzz bad america cup.... 2011.... ZZZZZ


It's Paraguay! The ultimate cure for insomnia. :bash:


----------



## ezekelin12 (Apr 4, 2011)

lpioe said:


> What about Independiente and Boca stadium? Why are they not selected as hosts?


well im the only one that want to explain this,the president of afa juilio grondona decide use other stadiums for give the chance of see matches of relevance in places like Jujuy,Salta and San juan citys,
if whe ofert the best stadiums whe got the cup probably be played just in Buenos Aires leaving no chance of holding the cup to other cities of the country.


----------



## elgotitas (Dec 21, 2010)

*URUGUAY CAMPEÓN DE AMÉRICA, 15 VECES ANTES, 15 VECES MÁS*


----------

